# Has anyone purchased from novelcases.com?



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

Ran across this site and was wondering if anyone has used their products specifically their phone cases for sublimation, please answer if you have and let me know your experience, thanks! 

Where do you guys purchase your cases?


----------



## bboch7 (Aug 10, 2011)

With a min. order of 50 on all products (at least the ones I looked at) cant imagine many people would. Bummer to I want one of their Galaxy S4 cases I hate the ones Conde came out with that have the flap that covers up your screen


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you looking for blank cases to decorate or finished cases?


----------



## bboch7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I want a blank one for my personal phone. We havent had as much luck as everyone else selling phone cases


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I looked at their shipping and I didn't like that they marked the customs form as a "gift". That seems kinda fishy to me.

I don't think the MOQ is that bad though.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

bboch7 said:


> With a min. order of 50 on all products (at least the ones I looked at) cant imagine many people would.


Most of the Chinese suppliers have at least a 100 piece minimum. I know that the supplier we use has a 200 piece minimum. 

You cannot get a good price on individual pieces wholesale.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

@headfirst I'm willing to pay in bulk, what's been your experience with your Chinese supplier? How have the cases held up and what's the quality of the aluminum inserts?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

JordanLara said:


> @headfirst I'm willing to pay in bulk, what's been your experience with your Chinese supplier? How have the cases held up and what's the quality of the aluminum inserts?


We don't use aluminum inserts so I can't comment on that. The shipping and duties are a bit expensive, but the quality is fine. You just have to know your par levels so you can order about two weeks before you run out. The duties on chinese blanks imported to the US run about 18%, I imagine that's why these guys ship it as "gifts" but I cannot imagine that working for more than one or two orders. Even if it did, I suspect it will catch up with you down the road.


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

headfirst said:


> We don't use aluminum inserts so I can't comment on that. The shipping and duties are a bit expensive, but the quality is fine. You just have to know your par levels so you can order about two weeks before you run out. The duties on chinese blanks imported to the US run about 18%, I imagine that's why these guys ship it as "gifts" but I cannot imagine that working for more than one or two orders. Even if it did, I suspect it will catch up with you down the road.


oh ok then, i appreciate the information! Our supplier has been coastal but im sure there has to be a cheaper alternative, however a major selling point to the customers has been that the cases are american made.. does your supplier provide sub blanks?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

JordanLara said:


> oh ok then, i appreciate the information! Our supplier has been coastal but im sure there has to be a cheaper alternative, however a major selling point to the customers has been that the cases are american made.. does your supplier provide sub blanks?


Coastal has great products & support and they have the only american made insert style blanks that I know of. 

Once you take into account duty and shipping you're probably better off buying from Coastal unless you're in the thousands of pieces per order range. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

headfirst said:


> Coastal has great products & support and they have the only american made insert style blanks that I know of.
> 
> Once you take into account duty and shipping you're probably better off buying from Coastal unless you're in the thousands of pieces per order range.
> 
> Good luck with it!


Very true, right now we're still in the hundreds when it comes to purchasing pieces so maybe in the future it will be something to consider besides we have to take advantage of the free shipping from coastal. Appreciate your insight on overseas shipping


----------

